# accessing a game I've played for years...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The game is a Jagex game called "Armies of Gielinor". I've never had any problems playing this using IE version 8 and even the firefox browser until last week. The game login page stopped loading; so cannot get into the game. (I have never been a "member" but have always played the "free" version; and I know that free version is still available.)

I'm hoping someone in here can help me resolve the problem as this is the one internet game I enjoy. 

*Here is what occurs*:
When attempting to get the login window, got message "error click here for details". When clicking, got little window with this written on it.

Java Plug-in 11.31.2.13
Using JRE version 1.8.0_31-b13 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
User home directory = C:\Documents and Settings\Starr
----------------------------------------------------
c: clear console window
f: finalize objects on finalization queue
g: garbage collect
h: display this help message
l: dump classloader list
m: print memory usage
o: trigger logging
q: hide console
r: reload policy configuration
s: dump system and deployment properties
t: dump thread list
v: dump thread stack
x: clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------
I have no idea what to do with this information.

Another button to click when game does not load, brought up a "java options" window which stated: "If you are having technical issues playing Jages games, changing your version of Java may help. Please ensure you have read the advice in this article before changing this setting. If you are not experiencing problems playing Jagex games, please click here to return to Armies of Gielinor." 

Then just below this message is a drop-down menu and "unsigned applet using default java" is in it already; thus, the drop-down gave me the options of using either a "signed applet using default java (recommended)" OR a "signed applet using Sun Java". I clicked the "signed applet using default Java (recommended)" and "saved settings". 

At this time, that java window disappeared and the "armies of gielinor" page came up. In clicking "play now" the "armiesofgielinor.jagex.com/lay.ws" page came up. It was white and, though showed signs in header of attempting to load, the page never loaded. At the bottom, the words "waiting for aog1.jages.com" showed. After awhile the following information showed up:

ERROR The requested URL could not be retrieved.
The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL; http://aog1.jagex.com/g=armiesofgielinor/armiesofgielinor/8154/game.ws 
Connection to 64.79.147.151 failed.
The system returned: (110) Connection timed out.
The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.
Your cache administrator is "root".
=============================

My computer is a Windows XP and for years I've played this game daily up until just last week when this problem with the applets not loading showed up. I had always used IE version 8 to play; however, even my attempts to use Firefox browser now brings up the same problem.

Can anyone help me resolve this? (I've sent messages to jagex "technical" about this twice and have not received any response.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

After Googling I'm seeing that a lot of people have been having the same problem. The recommended cure is:

http://services.funorb.com/m=forum_fo/g=runescape/forums.ws?26,27,971,114589

1. Run a different game that uses JRE, then go back to your game.

If that doesn't fit it:

2. Uninstall and reinstall JRE.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It won't load for me from the Jagex.com link in your post, but a search for "armies of gielinor" turned up http://funorb.com/, from which it loads and appears to run perfectly.

A web search is usually your quickest solution to problems like this.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Backwoodsman7, that is the URL I was trying too; and it did not load but gave me the error messages stated in my original post above.

Nevada, how do I find another program that runs JRE? (I just looked in my PC's "control panel" and the only java that was there was the "Java 8 update 31". Is this not the JRE?)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Backwoodsman7, that is the URL I was trying too; and it did not load but gave me the error messages stated in my original post above.
> 
> Nevada, how do I find another program that runs JRE? (I just looked in my PC's "control panel" and the only java that was there was the "Java 8 update 31". Is this not the JRE?)


I just looked at mine and see the same thing. I think that's it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it's not letting me in the game.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Backwoodsman7, I pulled that URL up again only this time instead of clicking on the smaller AOG ad, I clicked on the larger ad. The game login page loaded just fine and I've been able to play. Thank you so much.


----------

